# Cheap large tanks



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

anyone in NI know anywhere i can get a 4 or 5ft tank for my terrapins cheaply? i dont wanna pay a fortune but its desperately needed!! they are just too big for their current tank


----------



## phil (Apr 3, 2005)

ads 4 free or buy&sell,always load of cheap fish tanks in them.


----------



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

yea been looking in ads for free. not heard of buy n sell though. im gonna go get the latest adsforfree now


----------



## phil (Apr 3, 2005)

alsynthe said:


> yea been looking in ads for free. not heard of buy n sell though. im gonna go get the latest adsforfree now


usually find together in the newsagents,both beverly and the manse road garage do it


----------

